# Gunsmith needed for a nice Mauser



## bwarren2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I have a nice Mauser Model 66 that needs work on the safety. This isn't an old Mauser that's been sporterized, it's a nice expensive gun. Does anyone have recommendations for a Gunsmith that can help. He may need to find an old mauser part. 

Thanks


----------



## Patchpusher (Sep 12, 2008)

Does it have the side safety or the winchester model 70 safety? What is wrong with the safety?


----------



## bwarren2 (Sep 12, 2008)

I am not sure what the Model 70 safety looks like but this safety is a push button on the side and end of the bolt mechanism. Basically if you had the gun on safety and pulled the trigger, it wouldn't fire. But if you took it off safety to the fire position, the gun would fire on it's own. I think there is a piece of metal that is broken inside. It hasn't been used for 20+ years for this reason but I would like to fix it so it is usable. It has the smoothes bolt I have ever seen. It's not the mauser 98 bolt but a 2 cycle bolt, I have never seen another one like it.


----------



## germag (Sep 12, 2008)

I'd think that any competent gunsmith should be able to handle a repair like that.


----------



## leoparddog (Sep 12, 2008)

Its probably the cocking piece if its a Mauser, even if it is not a 98.  Yes you may need a cocking piece or you may just need the trigger sear adjusted to "ride higher" so that when the safety is released, the sear catches it.

Jack Hamrick in SC is a Mauser 98 specialist.  He's building one for me now.  I should have it in a week or two.

http://www.msnusers.com/JWHamrickfiles
jhamrickcustom@yahoo.com

Send him an email and ask him.


----------



## Patchpusher (Sep 12, 2008)

Sounds like it has an after market trigger on it with a side safety. The trigger is not adjusted properly or it is gummed up with old oil. Or, something is broke.


----------



## bwarren2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Patchpusher, thanks for your help, I checked w my father and he confirmed something was broken in it. The gun also has 2 triggers   (1 trigger and 1 hair trigger) and it is all original. I contacted Jack Hamrick as stated above. If you have any other suggestions, I am all ears.  Thanks

Thanks


----------



## Ga Values (Sep 14, 2008)

call Collie Jackson @770-464-4237-- a Mauser 66 is nothing like a Mauser 98.


----------



## Clemson (Sep 15, 2008)

For what it's worth, Jack Hamrick didn't just fall off the turnip truck.  He is the lead instructor in the Gunsmithing program at Piedmont Technical College in Greenwood, SC.  Jack has worked on just about every commercial and military gun type in common circulation.

Clemson


----------



## bwarren2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Clemson,

I have no doubt he is good. We are emailing each other, I am trying to get him some info.


----------



## Patchpusher (Sep 15, 2008)

Gunparts doesn't show a model 66. They do list a model 660. The safety is on located on what they call a safety block. They show a single trigger version and a double trigger version. Does this appear to be the same rifle?


----------



## bwarren2 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Mod 66*

Here is a picture of it. The safety is at the end of the bolt and yes, a safety block is probably a good description of it. The 66 and 660 are the same I beleive. There are several variations of the 66, like 66S, 66ST etc... I am think thing the 66 was european and the 660 was shipped to the US but I could be totally wrong .


Here is a closer look at the telescoping bolt and the safety. It is a push button safety as it pushes from one side to the other.


----------



## Patchpusher (Sep 15, 2008)

I have not had one of these in the shop yet. I am assuming the safety blocks the striker. So, I am guessing the problem is with the triggers unless the sear of the striker is broken. On the 96 and 98 Mausers when the safety is engaged it moves the cocking piece towards the rear and disengages it from the trigger.


----------



## bwarren2 (Sep 16, 2008)

Someone else said it sounds like the striker is broken. It may be. Thanks for your help.


----------

